# New Apostolic Reformation Movement



## Howard the Reformer (Sep 10, 2019)

Has anyone ran across this? According to information I have read this is the fastest growing "Christian" movement in the USA. Their theology believes in continuing revelation and their leaders are labeled as "prophets and and apostles". They are independent and "have attracted millions of followers with promises of direct access to God through signs and wonders." 
With the lack of knowledge of the Bible in the general population and the Bible not being taught in many churches today I can see where many can be mislead.
While their theology is obviously flawed they seem to be building a cult like following and I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this group.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 10, 2019)

Howard the Reformer said:


> Has anyone ran across this? According to information I have read this is the fastest growing "Christian" movement in the USA. Their theology believes in continuing revelation and their leaders are labeled as "prophets and and apostles". They are independent and "have attracted millions of followers with promises of direct access to God through signs and wonders."
> With the lack of knowledge of the Bible in the general population and the Bible not being taught in many churches today I can see where many can be mislead.
> While their theology is obviously flawed they seem to be building a cult like following and I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this group.


Seems to be the old Kingdom Now/Domenion church being now relabled. They hold to the do called 5 fold offices, and modern revelations. Basically, they see book of Acts in present days how God still operates.


----------



## Chad Hutson (Sep 10, 2019)

Get a load of this: 



. 
Watch at least the first 4-5 minutes. It's sickening. They are demonic.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Chad Hutson (Sep 10, 2019)

Excerpt from an email I received last year from a very devoted and faithful couple who are true servants of the Lord (the husband used to be in a Hindu cult). 

The NAR (New Apostolic Reformation) keeps changing its name – because they are trying to gain more favoritism within the church as a whole.
We see people from many different denominations becoming part of this movement. Some openly; some not.

This is not a movement of a new denomination. This is a movement of how they believe GOD will transform the world and usher in Christ’s kingdom.
They believe that Super Apostles need to be in place and obtaining dominion over all segments of our society (business, government, media, arts and entertainment, education, family and religion) in order for Jesus to return. And a BIG way they do this is through conferences….and people flock to them.
(Note how the above article talked about the conferences they hold. One of them is the Passion Conferences. Very popular. Attended by thousands. These conferences are put on by Louie Giglio, who is an “Apostle”.)

Another BIG way the NAR movement is gaining in popularity is through music. (The Nationwide OutCry Tours is a big one.)
Bethel Music, Jesus Culture, Christine Caine and Hillsong are all involved in the NAR.

Bethel Music and Jesus Culture originate from Bethel Church in Redding, CA.
Granted, some of the writers/singers may no longer attend Bethel church in Redding – but they are still affiliated through churches throughout the country.
Bethel Church is where they were trained. Bethel’s “theology” is what they hold."


----------



## Relztrah (Sep 10, 2019)

Chad Hutson said:


> Get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks just like 80's charismania for people who weren't yet born in the 80's.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a unique take on Historicism. I see the Roman Catholic church as the harlot of Babylon, the pontiff as anti-Christ, and the Charismatic movement as the second beast. Don't have time to get into the details now. But I see a striking resemblance between the mixing of Paganism with Christianity in both the Catholic church and the Charismatic one. The Beast made an image (pagan/Christianity mix) and the second beast is causing the whole world to chase after the same image by giving it life. ie a false Holy Spirit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 11, 2019)

Almost got sucked in. God mercifully prevented me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Sep 11, 2019)

I heard about this movement a few years ago and looked into it briefly.... I then read a female preacher, red flag no.1, who had a vision of flatulent angels and then promptly decided to look no further.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## JKL1647 (Sep 11, 2019)

Justin Peters and a youtube account called BEZELT3 have given great information on the NAR. I highly recommend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alexandermsmith (Sep 11, 2019)

I know there's a _lot _wrong with that movement but I think an important point to notice is the use of women in the charismatic movement. The charismatics seem to have a lot of women leaders. I even just came across a video by Heidi Baker pushing gender equality in the church. The demonic nature of the movement and the raising up of women leaders is connected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexandermsmith (Sep 11, 2019)

Chad Hutson said:


> This is not a movement of a new denomination. This is a movement of how they believe GOD will transform the world and usher in Christ’s kingdom.
> They believe that Super Apostles need to be in place and obtaining dominion over all segments of our society (business, government, media, arts and entertainment, education, family and religion) in order for Jesus to return. And a BIG way they do this is through conferences….and people flock to them.
> (Note how the above article talked about the conferences they hold. One of them is the Passion Conferences. Very popular. Attended by thousands. These conferences are put on by Louie Giglio, who is an “Apostle”.)



Passion conference is part of this? John Piper speaks at that every year. Just googled it (I've never paid any attention to it) and straight away what comes up is worrying. How can Piper have anything to do with it?


----------



## Chad Hutson (Sep 11, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> How can Piper have anything to do with it?


That was an excerpt from an email. Do your own research to be certain. But I will say that it is getting harder to be involved with any large production without commingling with heretics.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Sep 11, 2019)

Chad Hutson said:


> That was an excerpt from an email. Do your own research to be certain. But I will say that it is getting harder to be involved with any large production without commingling with heretics.



https://churchwatchcentral.com/2019...ion-conference-promoting-little-god-theology/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chad Hutson (Sep 11, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> https://churchwatchcentral.com/2019...ion-conference-promoting-little-god-theology/


Yes, I knew Giglio was suspect. The young people really flock to Passion.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Sep 11, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> I know there's a _lot _wrong with that movement but I think an important point to notice is the use of women in the charismatic movement. The charismatics seem to have a lot of women leaders. I even just came across a video by Heidi Baker pushing gender equality in the church. The demonic nature of the movement and the raising up of women leaders is connected.




It is certainly connected. Women do tend to be more emotional than men, and that is all the movement is - empty emotionalism. The connection between Dispensationalism and Charismania cannot be ignored either. According to most accounts it was a girl that had the first vision of the pre-trib rapture. Then in 1901 it was a woman (Agnes Ozman) that had the first experience of the Pentecostal version of speaking in tongues. I often wonder what the charismatic movement would look like without dispensationalism. Also, would the movement be so reliant upon displays of emotion if women didn't have such a lofty role?

I know I kind of jumped around... But I believe that in order to rationalize women being leaders in the church a person would have to accept a view of dispensationalism whereby they can ignore the Apostle Paul on the matter and claim a new dispensation of sorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 11, 2019)

As always, follow the money. That will usually be a clue as to what is _really_ going on.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 11, 2019)

Without any official name, this sounds like the teaching and practice of any number of small churches in the southeast US. Little education certainly encourages the prophetic and emotional aspects. Who can argue when god has "told" you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Howard the Reformer (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who has responded. I have a friend who has become involved in this in the Houston area. He told me recently that he started a business and his pastor (a woman) prophesied that his business would succeed. I tried to reason with him (as he is a professing believer) how misguided this was and his response to me was the pastor received direct revelation from God and he believed her. Pray that I can help my misguided friend to see the truth of scripture.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Chad Hutson (Sep 12, 2019)

Howard the Reformer said:


> Thanks to everyone who has responded. I have a friend who has become involved in this in the Houston area. He told me recently that he started a business and his pastor (a woman) prophesied that his business would succeed. I tried to reason with him (as he is a professing believer) how misguided this was and his response to me was the pastor received direct revelation from God and he believed her. Pray that I can help my misguided friend to see the truth of scripture.


Brother, this error has also crept into churches not directly associated with NAR, and it really isn't a new phenomena. About 20 years ago I knew of a pastor in a non-denominational church who said the Lord told him to take a group of men and go to a certain man's house who was from a rough background and had missed a couple of services in a row. The group assembled after the service and drove in caravan to the man's house to confront him "by the word of the Lord," only to discover that he was on an extended vacation with his family. When told of this by a family member who attends the church I simply asked:"do you suppose God didn't know the man was on vacation?"
Such absurdity passes off as legitimate Christian experience today.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

